# Groundhogs



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I picked up the Groundhogs album "Split" (remastered in 2003). I had forgotten how good this three-piece were







... makes the current offerings by BRMC ... Vines .... Strokes etc into perspective ..... (just a polite way of saying crap)

Amazon.co.uk/GROUNDHOGS/SPLIT


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool. I haven't heard that album in years. I used to have it on vinyl but I just checked and don't seem to have it anymore. I traded a lot of old vinyl stuff some years ago for other things. I now wish I'd kept a lot of them


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Never heard of them - honest. Those of you that know me - do they fit my musical taste?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Never heard of them - honest. Those of you that know me - do they fit my musical taste?


 I think so Paul ... I will send you a copy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of them - honest. Those of you that know me - do they fit my musical taste?
> ...


 Cheers mate


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh I feel old.









I can remember buying "Thank Christ ......"

What a lot of money it was







.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

I assume this is the Groundhogs that featured Tony McPhee?

Saw him solo at the Albert hall a couple of months back along with Alvin Lee and he was so boring, had a girl singing with him for a bit, truly yawn inspiring.









Alvin Lee still a fabulous guitarist though.









BTW I like The Strokes!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

neil said:


> I assume this is the Groundhogs that featured Tony McPhee?
> 
> Saw him solo at the Albert hall a couple of months back along with Alvin Lee and he was so boring, had a girl singing with him for a bit, truly yawn inspiring.


 I quite liked his acoustic blues ... I guess he is allowed to slow down he is in his 60's ...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't know the Groundhogs....but I saw the mention of Alvin Lee....









Is this Alvin Lee as in Ten Years After? Now that was a great band







, I had Cricklewood Green etc....

Wonder if that's available on CD......









Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Still have a couple of Ten Years After albums left. "Alvin Lee & Company" and "Stonedhenge". And I might still have a cassette of them playing the Reading festival some time from the early 80's.

Might have to wind up my gramophone later


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Having read this thread, I went out and found a Russian mp3 site and downloaded "50,000 Miles Beneath My Brain" from the Ten Years After "Cricklewood Green" album.

Brilliant!

They don't make music like this anymore


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Never heard of them.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

adrian said:


> Never heard of them.


 Me either. A bit before my time I presume.









However, I do recall seeing a CD by that "Ten Years After" group in my father's CD collection recently.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

1madman1 said:


> However, I do recall seeing a CD by that "Ten Years After" group in my father's CD collection recently.


 I presume your dad is hip and in the prime of his life, just like us Mike





















.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

All members of this forum are in their prime, Ian.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Regarding Alvin Lee for you fans.

He was still as brilliant as ever, still playing the red 300 and of course finished the set with "I'm coming home".

Great stuff indeed.









See if you can catch him at a venue near you.


----------

